# Earphones needed ( v shaped sound ) for edm



## shammisachdeva (Nov 21, 2015)

hello friends as the title says i want earpgones for my iphone 6 .... i mostly listens to edm music ( armin , oliver helden , tiesto , deep house , progressive house etc etc ) so i need earphones with good bass and treble....My budget is around 2500 strict...thnx


----------



## ratul (Nov 22, 2015)

shammisachdeva said:


> hello friends as the title says i want earpgones for my iphone 6 .... i mostly listens to edm music ( armin , oliver helden , tiesto , deep house , progressive house etc etc ) so i need earphones with good bass and treble....My budget is around 2500 strict...thnx



look for sony xb series earphones, try to find xb90ex, or xb30ex will suit your edm needs.


----------



## shammisachdeva (Nov 22, 2015)

But i hve heard that xb series doesnot have good treble .. Xb 90 i think is not available anywhere and xb 30 is not so good...any other suggestions apart from xb which suits my style of music ?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 22, 2015)

XB series have awful treble, that how I will put it. My experience is however with one headphone, XB300, and one IEM, XB90EX only. Hated both of them, especially the latter. If you want an IEM where you need Bass and bass only, and nothing else, then go for XB90, otherwise don't even think, that's what I will say. Your money, your choice at the end of the day.


----------



## ratul (Nov 22, 2015)

shammisachdeva said:


> But i hve heard that xb series doesnot have good treble .. Xb 90 i think is not available anywhere and xb 30 is not so good...any other suggestions apart from xb which suits my style of music ?


Yeah you are right about treble on those, but bass is what makes these earphones good for edm. 
If you want bass and treble, then sound magic e10s is what should you get. Plenty of bass with good highs. Best in your budget.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 22, 2015)

Check out Vsonic VSD1 & VSD3 & not the 'S' version which are somewhat balanced.
Also Check KZ ATE & ed9. Built quality might be issue.

Import from lendmeurears may be cheaper option for v sonic.

kz from aliexpress just check for sellers ratings or official kz store.


----------



## shammisachdeva (Nov 22, 2015)

ordered Tekfusion twinwoofer from snapdeal ........ Regarding vsd3 i heard that the bass is not that big which is required for edm....and regarding soundmagic e10s , they r somewhat balanced compared to v shape required for edm

u have any idea about tekfusion twinwoofers ?


----------



## sandynator (Nov 22, 2015)

Just read many issues initially when it was launched. 

It seemed big scam with all fake review on flipkart. The company ppl asked for good reviews in returns.


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2015)

Is Tekfusion twinwoofer still alive ? lol


----------



## sandynator (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## shammisachdeva (Nov 23, 2015)

But how can it be fake ?? There r many reviews of it on head fi and on youtube also and it has got rating also... Will i get a fake product from snapdeal ? They r selling for around 1200 on snapdeal and i ordered a white chromium edition.

- - - Updated - - -

ok cancelled my ordered for tekfusion twinwoofers  and now confused between vsd3 and soundmagic e10 ...which among these two will have more bass ??


----------



## zapout (Nov 23, 2015)

If you are looking for bass you should go for Sony xb series. 

E10 sells around 2100 and vsd3s is priced above 3k(don't know about vsd3 )

E10 has good bass but it's not bass focused iem. 
It's overall balanced iem with good amount of bass. 

I don't know about vsd3,  but I've ordered vsd3s for myself. 
I'll post about the bass as soon I get my hands on it


----------



## ratul (Nov 23, 2015)

shammisachdeva said:


> But how can it be fake ?? There r many reviews of it on head fi and on youtube also and it has got rating also... Will i get a fake product from snapdeal ? They r selling for around 1200 on snapdeal and i ordered a white chromium edition.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ok cancelled my ordered for tekfusion twinwoofers  and now confused between vsd3 and soundmagic e10 ...which among these two will have more bass ??


Really good decision to cancel twin woofers. 
I had soundmagic e10 before and vsd5 now (big brother of vsd3, my brother has vsd3) and I can tell you e10 are really good for edm. Vsonic are overall better sounding earphones no doubt, but I highly doubt you'd like them seeing your needs. Plus the build quality leaves you hanging. Get soundmagic e10s (the s version).


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Nov 24, 2015)

SoundMAGIC E10S. The sound is clean. V-shape sound signature. What makes it stand out from its competition is the instrument separation. Rare at this price range..


----------



## nondroid (Nov 29, 2015)

I am using Soundmagic E10 for last one year. I can definitely say it is the best IEM around 2k. Quite balanced sound.Bass is tight but if you are a bass head,please avoid E10. If you want overall balanced clean sound you can definitely try E10


----------

